# Folding swarf guard



## BRIAN (Sep 19, 2017)

Now this one really  is silly,  About four years ago I was turning a lot of iron and got peed off with swarf getting in my boots, I was not to popular with my wife either.
So as a quick fix I cut a piece of scrap ply wood and stuck it on the edge of the bench with duct tape, two pieces of string kept it at the right angle and allowed it to fold out of the way. 
Have not had to touch it from that day to this. and it's always in use.  
Brian


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 19, 2017)

I wear pants with cuffs that cover the tops of my boots...


----------



## rzbill (Sep 20, 2017)

Swarf swimming....  Thanks for the idea Brian. 

My basement held an airplane project for 7 years. Constant battle with Aluminum swarf from the bazillion drilled holes and other fabrication tasks.  My standard defence was at the stair landing midway from basement to main floor.  Change shoes. 

Secondary defence was vacuuming often in the downstairs shop.  Which reminds me,  I should say a eulogy for my Sears 16gal shop vacuum. A gift from my dad in 1982.  That fine tool owes me nothing.  Many many years of good service.  The final straw was condition of the comutator. I discovered it was throwing sparks under the plastic cover like a grinding wheel.  Too many 'permanent' repairs to get the rotor out and turn the comutator.  RIP.    I replaced it with a new Sears model this past weekend.  On Sale Too!!!


----------

